# Torrington 10s, $60 Shipped



## Balloontyre (Mar 31, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-ANTIQU...-classic-mens-deluxe-/121935702144?nav=SEARCH


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks for helping us fellow CABEr's IVO!!!!!! U Rock!


----------

